# Sustanon250



## pilotguy (Mar 24, 2022)

Hello, 
My Dr. put me on a Nandralone/Testosterone blend about 90 days ago. My bloodwork came back and he was "Pleased but not thrilled" with my results. He was lamenting the fact that Sustanon250 (spelling?) isn't available in the US. I've been looking for sources online. Does any such source exist?

I'm sorry if this has been asked a million times - I'm new. 

Thanks
PG


----------



## CJ (Mar 24, 2022)

pilotguy said:


> Hello,
> My Dr. put me on a Nandralone/Testosterone blend about 90 days ago. My bloodwork came back and he was "Pleased but not thrilled" with my results. He was lamenting the fact that Sustanon250 (spelling?) isn't available in the US. I've been looking for sources online. Does any such source exist?
> 
> I'm sorry if this has been asked a million times - I'm new.
> ...


Talk to the Dr's, they're the ones who would prescribe it.


----------



## pilotguy (Mar 24, 2022)

CJ said:


> Talk to the Dr's, they're the ones who would prescribe it.


He can't prescribe it. It isn't approved as a medication in the US. I'm looking to purchase outside of the regular channels.


----------



## CJ (Mar 24, 2022)

pilotguy said:


> He can't prescribe it. It isn't approved as a medication in the US. I'm looking to purchase outside of the regular channels.


Well we're not a source board, so we can't help you. Tell your "Dr" to prescribe Test Cyp. 😂


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 24, 2022)

I’m confused. Why are you looking for sustanon? 
Your dr has you on a deca/test blend?


----------



## pilotguy (Mar 24, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’m confused. Why are you looking for sustanon?
> Your dr has you on a deca/test blend?


My free testosterone levels are not as high as he would like. I don't like the side effects of the Nandralone. He was lamenting that we don't have the blend of T esters like sustanon250. I told him I'd try to find it elsewhere.


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 24, 2022)

pilotguy said:


> My free testosterone levels are not as high as he would like. I don't like the side effects of the Nandralone. He was lamenting that we don't have the blend of T esters like sustanon250. I told him I'd try to find it elsewhere.


Why do you need sustanon? What’s wrong with test cyp?
Free t. Either mast or proviron. Your dr can’t prescribe proviron? 
Are you fat? That will lower free test


----------



## pilotguy (Mar 24, 2022)

No idea - If sustanon250 isn't available in the US I guess I'll just keep on the medication he has me on now. I thought I would ask here.


----------



## pilotguy (Mar 24, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Why do you need sustanon? What’s wrong with test cyp?
> Free t. Either mast or proviron. Your dr can’t prescribe proviron?
> Are you fat? That will lower free test


No idea why he thought sustanon was a good idea. I've never heard of proviron.
I'm 25lbs overweight so... yes I'm fat.
Also my estrogen levels were to high for his liking.


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 24, 2022)

pilotguy said:


> No idea why he thought sustanon was a good idea. I've never heard of proviron.
> I'm 25lbs overweight so... yes I'm fat.
> Also my estrogen levels were to high for his liking.


What kind of dr tells a patient to get a medication that isn’t prescribed in the country they live in?


----------



## Adrenolin (Mar 24, 2022)

Smells like bullshit to me


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 24, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> Smells like bullshit to me


Yeah none of this makes any sense.


----------



## Adrenolin (Mar 24, 2022)

Any legitimate endocrine or urology doctor would know what to do when shbg is too high, estrogen is too high and free testosterone is not up to par. An AI like anastrozole fixes all of that. Not fucking sustanon 250.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 25, 2022)

Dudes just trying to source.


----------



## 69nites (Mar 25, 2022)

There's no magic to ester blends and sus isn't a particularly good one at that.

What were you actually taking and what are your numbers?


----------

